# 2.0 Turbo Faith (dyno numbers)



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

For those who don't wonder in to the FI forums, I'm posting this to add some faith for the 8v head.
I hit the dyno the other day to make 263whp/280wtq on 20psi on the dynojet with a 4th gear pull. 
This is on a stock ABA 8v head.
Specs:
t3/t4e 50trim, .48 hot
034efi
Je Pistons
Eurospec Rods
310cc injectors
4bar FPR
Spearco FMIC
260/256 TT Cam
3" turbo back exhaust
Arp fasteners & headstuds
Stacked 5layer oem gaskets
tranny:
o2a
peloquin LSD
spec II clutch
eurospec flywheel
Don't pay attention to the A/F's on the sheet, the pump wasen't on so they are not correct. We tunned with the wideband in the car during the session. Where the end tappers off on the A/F's is in the mid 11's actually.




_Modified by GTijoejoe at 11:00 PM 11-23-2006_


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

wow, i love how you get all that power so soon...anything done to the block?


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (noskeh)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (noskeh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noskeh* »_wow, i love how you get all that power so soon...anything done to the block?

Yeah, I updated the list, sometimes I forget.... I posted this really quick and didn't reread the list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)

what CR you runing stock 10:1 with je pistons with staked head gaskets?


----------



## xjronx (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (GTijoejoe)*

thats making great power down low


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (xjronx)*

sweet curves http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jonas_golf (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (syanczura)*

Yup nice numbers dude, the only problrem is that for the amount of money u used here was put on a 1.8T itll be like 400whp


----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)

yeah but 1.8t rabbit is alot harder then a aba swap and the power to weight is awsome I can't wait to mine is done and I am bearly started


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (Jonas_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonas_golf* »_Yup nice numbers dude, the only problrem is that for the amount of money u used here was put on a 1.8T itll be like 400whp









Depends, the 1.8T motor will cost more just by itself...you can find 2.0's for dirt cheap. It's also nice to say you have a aba 2.0 that puts out more power then most 1.8Ts.


----------



## Jonas_golf (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (noskeh)*

Yeh, abas are tottaly different than MkIV 2.0 which was the one i was talking about heh. I agree that abas are the **** and turboed its even beter


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (Jonas_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonas_golf* »_Yup nice numbers dude, the only problrem is that for the amount of money u used here was put on a 1.8T itll be like 400whp









That is completely true, but in retrospec, I started building this car 3 years ago (first time it went to FI), and 3 years ago 1.8T's were more expensive, to totall everything up over the years with motor/tranny I could of took a entire 1.8T motor/tranny and made good power, but you start small when your in college cause $$$ of course is always the issue.
Thanks for all the input


----------



## tofush0e (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (GTijoejoe)*

I hate hearing people talk smack about the 8v. The 20v 1.8t has a lot of potential, no doubt, but it's nice to see something different. I wish people would get over the 1.8t, its a great platform but it's not the only 4cyl VW makes.


----------



## xjronx (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (GTijoejoe)*

What is that cam for? Is it a g60 cam? 
I'd like to see the numbers after headwork. IM wjbski , he knows a great place in white marsh MD, sounds like good prices.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (xjronx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xjronx* »_What is that cam for? Is it a g60 cam? 
I'd like to see the numbers after headwork. IM wjbski , he knows a great place in white marsh MD, sounds like good prices.

The cam is a TT turbo cam, I believe a g60 is a straight 260. 
Does wjbski know of places that do head work in whitemarsh? I'll be interested with a 16v head


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (GTijoejoe)*

What stage efi do you have? Are you running a distributor? Nice Numbers!!!


----------



## xjronx (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
The cam is a TT turbo cam, I believe a g60 is a straight 260. 
Does wjbski know of places that do head work in whitemarsh? I'll be interested with a 16v head










PM wjbski


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

plz!! port the head and +1 the valves! you should be at 300whp


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_plz!! port the head and +1 the valves! you should be at 300whp

how about larger injectors, WI and 2-5 more pounds of boost for 300whp








If Only my PM's worked








I'm using the Ic system with the wasted spark coil, so no distrubutor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by GTijoejoe at 11:16 PM 11-27-2006_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

yea tru i would see why 310cc injectors would be hurting you..but why max out the turbo so much??...make the head more efficient so the turbo doesnt have to work as hard!


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

Im diggin that.. hard... how much boost is that? and in your opinion were rods neccesary to make that much power? I hear stock rods are good for 400hp........... pretty friggin sweet though man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

The 50trim is efficient to 22 psi I believe, I only hesitate for head work because I plan to put the money towards a 16v head, and i wouldn't have to take it off again








The power was made at 20psi, i don't think ABA rods can hold 400hp (perhaps 1.8T rods), so in my opinion yes, the internals with rods were worth it, I'm pretty sure stock internals are only good for 250whp but I'll be curious for anyone how has been putting down more consistantly on a stock bottom end.


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 1:46 PM 11-28-2006_


----------



## dubbindrummer (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

niceeeee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (GTijoejoe)*

Damn man, those injectors must be hating life....oh wait 4bar fpr.
Nice numbers and curve, you have a good setup. 
Almost makes me want to go turbo...but not quite.


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (BMGFifty)*

u make that intake manifold yet??


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

16v IS THE ****!
people rave bout the 1.8T, truth is the 16v head can flow pretty much identical to the 20v. VW reached the point where adding more valves was become less and less efficient. Get a nice ported and valved 16v head, you can flow 250+ on the flowbench
good thing i have my 16v head sitting in the shop


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_16v IS THE ****!
people rave bout the 1.8T, truth is the 16v head can flow pretty much identical to the 20v. 


That's a 16v fanboy urban legend. Worked 16v's can flow pretty well, but have you ever cut up a 16v head and looked at the horrible design of the runners entering and leaving the head? The 20v has almost straight paths for the runners into the head, and worked 20v heads will flow 300cfm plus. The 16v head is not a bad head, but it's not the end all and be all. The ABF 16v head has improved runner design over the PL and KR 16v heads.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

This flow chart has been posted many a time...
For argument/conversation sake, here you go.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

Thanks for posting the chart Billy


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

what numbers you think you could put down if you swaped 8v for 16v??why am asking cause i got a gti 2.0 and i want turbo or supercharger and thinkin to stay 8v or upgrade to 16v if its worth the money.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Damn man, those injectors must be hating life....oh wait 4bar fpr.
Nice numbers and curve, you have a good setup. 
Almost makes me want to go turbo...but not quite. 


wow this came out of the dead.....
Yeah my injectors cry at night, I was actually maxing them out on the street, but not on the dyno during tunning... 750cc low imp, injectors are soon to come + 16v head by the end of summer, i'm gunna run a short runner and Wi for a while before converting...
I haven't finished or gotten any more work done on the intake mani yet, i've been pretty busy building our mini baja car, but hopefully this weekend I'll be able to do some more work on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks for the kind words


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
wow this came out of the dead.....
Yeah my injectors cry at night, I was actually maxing them out on the street, but not on the dyno during tunning... 750cc low imp, injectors are soon to come + 16v head by the end of summer, i'm gunna run a short runner and Wi for a while before converting...
I haven't finished or gotten any more work done on the intake mani yet, i've been pretty busy building our mini baja car, but hopefully this weekend I'll be able to do some more work on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks for the kind words









Well Joe next sat I hit the rollers.........I'll post the numbers and specs.....for referance


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (Jonas_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonas_golf* »_Yup nice numbers dude, the only problrem is that for the amount of money u used here was put on a 1.8T itll be like 400whp










Your gay.........the only thing good on a 1.8t is the head...the rest is scrap metal good for nothing.......get a life
Drop a 20v head on an obd1 aba..and use a proper exaust manifold and turbo..then you will have something...untill that point shut up 1.8t nut swinger....wanna race....tool


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Well Joe next sat I hit the rollers.........I'll post the numbers and specs.....for referance

YAY!!!!! you'll be like the only one using C2 with that amount of boost that has posted some #'s ..... i'm guess'n 230ish whp, but hopefully its more


----------



## vwman099 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
untill that point shut up 1.8t nut swinger....wanna race....tool









Best phrase in the whole thread


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (vwman099)*

i would love to see of video of this car run, it looks like it hits boost pretty fast and keeps pulling throughout the range http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (vwman099)*

Hey man, we gotta talk about wiring sometime. I'm hooking up my tach and water temp this week. You remember which colors they are. I think the tach is the green one from the coil.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Hey man, we gotta talk about wiring sometime. I'm hooking up my tach and water temp this week. You remember which colors they are. I think the tach is the green one from the coil.

I actually used my stock ECU to control my tach... I could not figure out how to tap into the tach signal, and the bently is not the same as my cluster, so I could not figure it out yet.
Water temp I could help you out. Look at the temp sensor, which wires did you tap for your 034 ecu? If that temp sensor is reading on the software, and your cluster gauge is not working, then you took your gauge signal away (at the sensor). There are 4 wires at the sensor, 2 pairs, one for your stock ecu, one for the gauge.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (GTijoejoe)*

Is the one that's yellow and red for the cluster?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (Zorba2.0)*

I honestly don't know/remember..... What is hooked up right now? If your 034 is getting a water temp reading, and your gauge is not working, and the other two wires off of the sensor are hooked up, then just clip the wires, hook the 034 wires to the ones you just clipped, and reconnect the others....
you follow that? Its just a switching game, to reconnect the wires that were there in the first place. My wires are pretty short and all shrink wrapped, so its hard to tell what the colors are.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (vwman099)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwman099* »_
Best phrase in the whole thread

Dave comes up with some good ones... to bad he's going to wuss out and skip waterfest... I was really looking forward to beating him down the track with my rabbit.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
Dave comes up with some good ones... to bad he's going to wuss out and skip waterfest... I was really looking forward to beating him down the track with my rabbit.

Your driving all the way out here for that crap show?
If so I'm going to kick your tail MK1 lover


----------



## dubbindrummer (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (Salsa GTI)*

can you fit a 16v head on an 8v block?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (dubbindrummer)*

yes


----------



## dubbindrummer (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (Salsa GTI)*

awesome, what would i need w/ it?? im looking to do some nice upgrades to my sweet 8v and i constently get crap from my buddies w/ their 1.8t's.... lol im thinkn cams, chip, exaust to start??


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (dubbindrummer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbindrummer* »_awesome, what would i need w/ it?? im looking to do some nice upgrades to my sweet 8v and i constently get crap from my buddies w/ their 1.8t's.... lol im thinkn cams, chip, exaust to start?? 

you can mate a 20v head too








there is a LONG LONG thread on this in the hybrid forum..... everything you need is listed in there


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Your driving all the way out here for that crap show?
If so I'm going to kick your tail MK1 lover









Who said it was a MKI???








Sorry dave... although the turbo bunny scoots, I don't think it's going to be a matchup for ya. It's pretty tame and still running CIS. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dubbindrummer (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (ABF Jeff)*

so the 20v head would be better then the 16v?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (dubbindrummer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbindrummer* »_so the 20v head would be better then the 16v?

It's debatable.... if you get the right 20V head, ya, it's better. More of a pain to run on motronic with the 20V head, that's for sure.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
It's debatable.... if you get the right 20V head, ya, it's better. More of a pain to run on motronic with the 20V head, that's for sure.

Ok I'm going to over look the motronic part of that Jeff.
If you run that on Motronic ....well you are............Silly


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (bigbumpmike)*











_Modified by the_q_jet at 12:42 AM 4-20-2007_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

this always seems to come back


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 Turbo Faith (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Ok I'm going to over look the motronic part of that Jeff.
If you run that on Motronic ....well you are............Silly


Silly, yep, me and Doug @ Reflex Tuning and all the MKIII motronic 5.9 1.8T swaps are silly.
It's do-able, and has been done several times with good results, however, dave is correct, standalone would be much better.


----------

